# Pvd Coating Removal



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a PVD Luminox bracelet which shows wear in some links .I want to remove the coating and thereby have a plain s/s finish .Can this be done by bead/sand blasting ? I noticed that by using a very fine abrasive paper I was able to clean up one link but it takes such a long time . Someone suggested a 50% solution of Hydrogen Peroxide but where on earth would I get this .The ordinary stuff at the local chemist is 3%..

How about you Bry -any suggestions.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Hydrochloric Acid 32% zapped it right off .This stuff is also known, in UK at least, as Spirit of Salts.Immersion was for about 4 hours with careful examination after each 30 mins.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Julian..


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

A bit of Brasso and a buffing and it really looks good .


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I guess it's time for a picture then Joolz?









I have a hard time finding Brasso these days.









Or Duraglit.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Got a" before andafter " .

Tried to upload them yesterday but bolloxed it I'll try again


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Both images are on my desktop in JPG format.

I'm using Mozilla Firefox .

How do I get them transferred here?


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

OK -I need a hosting service .

Meantime anyone who wants a pic Email me at

[email protected]


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

julian said:


> OK -I need a hosting service .
> 
> Meantime anyone who wants a pic Email me at
> 
> [email protected]


 If you email them to me - [email protected] - I will host them for you.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Stan said:


> I guess it's time for a picture then Joolz?


Sorry Stan this Julian is not me


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

julian said:


> Hydrochloric Acid 32% zapped it right off .This stuff is also known, in UK at least, as Spirit of Salts.Immersion was for about 4 hours with careful examination after each 30 mins.


 I'll bet it did! Are you sure it was 32% HCl you used? At room temperature and pressure this would fume off, the gas being an extreme irritant to the eyes resperatory tract. It would also be very corrosive to steel - a steel watch left in it for 4 hours would pretty much vanish.

I'm sure that a weaker strength of HCl would do the job nicely but I'd handle any 32% very carefully indeed!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

The container is marked Hydrochloric acid 32% .It did fume and the gas was an irritant .I wore a mask for inspection which was just a quick look every 30 mins and it was kept outdoors for the period .The endpieces took half the time to clean also I was suspicious that being thinner they would get eaten away.The end result seems fine Maybe a weaker sloution would have worked just as well .BTW I did a google search and one engineering site stated their practice as a bath in a 50% HCl sol. for one hour.

.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

rsykes2000 said:


> julian said:
> 
> 
> > OK -I need a hosting service .
> ...


 Most kind of you .

They're on their way .Please excuse the quality .They were done on my scanner.

Thanks

Julian


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Made them a bit smaller


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

joolz said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's time for a picture then Joolz?
> ...


 Hi Joolz,

All Julian's have been called Joolz by me since 1965. My mate Jeff had a brother named Julian and that's how it started.

Does that make sense? It would make a change if it did.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Julian,

Looks like a fine job, well done.


----------

